# LR & SmugMug



## wblink (Oct 15, 2011)

I give up.

Tried what I thought was usefull, but I create a bigger mess (duplicates) with every step.

Was (still am) using SmugMug, with JF plug in.
Left Smug for what it was for some time, in between udating LR (now "standard") plugin and moved my folders to another drive.

Result: SmugMug sill has what I imported, but I cannot see that in LR. Cannot reïmport/publish (no such feature).

Please advice: maybe best is to clear SmugMug (aaaaiii) and reïmport: BUT how do I tell LR to do that???

Or get info from SmugMug to LR (didn't finf any way to do that).

Yes LR is communicating with SMug .


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 15, 2011)

If still using Jeffery's SM Publish plugin, checkout the SmugMug Extras window, under Menu/File/Pugin Extras/SmugMug Extras.

Lots of useful services provided.

Don


----------

